
David Hockney Shares Drawings - brudgers
https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-52109901
======
coldcode
I have been sharing my work with my friends on FB, somehow art gives people
something to smile about in the face of serious crisis. I am not David Hockney
for sure, but making art (digital in my case as well) in isolation helps me as
well.

------
whywhywhywhy
Saw an exhibition of his iPad work recently, really worked well in person
because as you approach them the strokes begin to break up into crisp digital
primitives.

------
tom-thistime
Hockney's always a crap shoot, but when he nails it he nails it. Some of these
are really nice.

~~~
mdre
Dunno, for me he’s consistently brilliant. Even more so in comparison to many
other elderly painters, who seem to keep painting the same painting, just
shuffling a few bits here and there.

